# Server für edonkey



## Nanaki (7. Mai 2002)

wer kann mir gute server für edonkey sagen, wo au mal "a bissle" mehr als 3 kb geht



thx


----------



## dahead (28. Mai 2002)

obwohl ich mal schätze, dass es sich hierbei um keine WEBSERVER Frage handelt, würde ich mir mal die neueste server.met runterladen (darin sind alle server aufgelistet, d.h. alle aktuellen!):

gute seiten (werden dort ca. alle 30 min aktualisiert):

http://bse.doesntexist.org/index.html
(man kann dort auch listen runterladen, die nur die besten server enthalten, ...)

http://ocbmaurice.dyndns.org/

*Anlage*:
das ging nicht, datei zu groß: "als anlage eine batch-datei von ocbmaurice, die das automatisch erledigt, einfach ins edonkey verz. kopieren, batch-datei starten (esel = aus), dann lädt es die neueste server.met runter, und startet den esel..." ähm, einfach von obiger seite runterladen...

falls das mit der server.met nichts hilft, einfach mal auf diesen seiten nach "geschwindigskeitshilfen" suchen (z.B. den Einstellungen (max connections usw.)).

falls du das schon getan hast, kann ich nur noch sagen, dass edonkey so eigenwillig ist (programmversion, einstellungen, ...), dass man keinen schnellen/schnellsten server nennen kann. am besten laufen immer die, die die dämlichsten namen und die dümmste werbung haben...
(so ab 22 uhr gehts gut...)

falls ich mit meinen antworten völlig falsch liegen sollte, liegt das daran, dass ich die frage nicht verstanden haben (könnte).


----------

